

Installing MySQL on Ubuntu (the NSFW way) - nickb
http://diveintomark.org/archives/2007/11/11/installing-mysql-on-ubuntu

======
dyu
You can also install macports (or something similar) on the mac and then it
will be same as the Ubuntu way.

~~~
mechanical_fish
There's also a graphical installer for MySQL that works on the Mac. Apparently
it hasn't been updated for Leopard yet, but it will be along.

Another effortless way to get MySQL installed is to use MAMP, which also gives
you an independent Apache with mod_php and some admin tools.

I wouldn't know whether or not Mark's catty complaint about automated MySQL
security updates on the Mac is valid. I don't sweat MySQL security on my Mac,
because it's just for development. I don't run public-facing Mac servers -- I
run Linux servers, just like everybody else. MySQL is one of the few Linux
killer apps, and it's developed on Linux; of _course_ its support on Ubuntu is
first-rate.

------
mechanical_fish
I guess we now know why Mark didn't switch to Gentoo.

------
Tichy
There was the need for an article to describe that???

